# Hilf dir selbst, dann hilft dir Gott



## Tanuki

"Hilf' dir selbst, dann hilft dir Gott."

Hat einer von den Englisch-Muttersprachlern hier eine Idee, wie man das schön knackig und prägnant ins Englische übersetzen könnte? Oder gibt es sogar ein äquivalentes Idiom im Englischen, das mir entgangen ist? 

-T


----------



## Ralf

Ich glaube, dieses Sprichwort existiert in mehreren Sprachen. Als englische Entsprechung kenne ich: "God helps those who help themselves".

Ralf


----------



## nic456

Jana,

ich habe gefunden

*Help yourself, and God will help you.* (DK, NL)

*Help thyself, and heaven will help thee.* (F)

Aber am interessantesten ist:

Help yourself, so God can help you! (angeblich aus dem Griechischen)


----------



## Jana337

nic456 said:
			
		

> Jana,
> 
> ich habe gefunden


Und warum meldest du es ausgerechnet mir? Ich hatte mit diesem Faden eigentlich nichts zu tun. 

Jana


----------



## MrMagoo

Tanuki said:
			
		

> "Hilf' dir selbst, dann hilft dir Gott."
> 
> Hat einer von den Englisch-Muttersprachlern hier eine Idee, wie man das schön knackig und prägnant ins Englische übersetzen könnte? Oder gibt es sogar ein äquivalentes Idiom im Englischen, das mir entgangen ist?
> 
> -T


 

Erinnert mich an eine Folge der Comedysendung "Schmidteinander" mit Harald Schmidt und Herbert Feuerstein.

Es gab dort eine Rubrik, in der Sprichwörter auf ihren Wahrheitsgehalt hin getestet wurden - in diesem Fall stand Herbert Feuerstein (der nicht allzu groß ist) vor einem Bücherregal und konnte nicht an das Buch in der obersten Reihe herankommen, das er gerne lesen wollte.

Nachdem er also erfolglos versucht hatte, es zu holen, kam Karell *Gott* (ein in Deutschland sehr berühmter tschechischer Sänger, Jana kennt ihn sicher auch  - er hat u.a. "Biene Maja" gesungen) dazu, der größer ist als Herbert Feuerstein, und gab ihm das Buch. 
Daraufhin kam dann die Bestätigung: "Wir sehen also, das Sprichwort stimmt!"


----------



## elroy

Mir gefällt am meisten "God helps those who helps themselves."  Hört sich auch für meine Ohren am gewöhnlichsten an.


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> Mir gefällt am meisten "God helps those who help*s* themselves." Hört sich auch für meine Ohren am gewöhnlichsten an.


I know that was a typo, but Ralf already posted the same answer. 

Gaer


----------



## nic456

Jana,

entschuldige bitte, aber ich bin da wohl mit den Diskussionsfäden durcheinander geraten. Kannst du mich vom gordischen Knoten befreien?


----------



## Jana337

nic456 said:
			
		

> Jana,
> 
> entschuldige bitte, aber ich bin da wohl mit den Diskussionsfäden durcheinander geraten. Kannst du mich  vom gordischen Knoten befreien?


Und zwar wie? 
Übrigens hab ich bemerkt, dass du an unserem Projekt Idiom nicht mitmachst - und ich finde es Schade. Du könntest das Forum bestimmt mit einigen   bereichern 

Jana


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> I know that was a typo, but Ralf already posted the same answer.
> 
> Gaer


 
I know; I was confirming that I liked it the best and that it sounded the most common.


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Und zwar wie?
> Übrigens hab ich bemerkt, dass du an unserem Projekt Idiom nicht mitmachst - und ich finde es Schade. Du könntest das Forum bestimmt mit einigen  bereichern
> 
> Jana


 
Wieso ist "bereichern" ein Idiom??  Das entspricht doch ganz genau dem englischen "enrich."


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:
			
		

> Wieso ist "bereichern" ein Idiom??  Das entspricht doch ganz genau dem englischen "enrich."


Ich habe mehrere Leute verwirrt, daher eine Übersetzung: 
Du könntest das Forum bestimmt mit einigen  bereichern.
Du könntest das Forum bestimt mit einigen Pfeilchen bereichern.

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ich habe mehrere Leute verwirrt, daher eine Übersetzung:
> Du könntest das Forum bestimmt mit einigen  bereichern.
> Du könntest das Forum bestimt mit einigen Pfeilchen bereichern.
> 
> Jana


 
Before you can confuse even more people, why don't you edit now that we know what you were referring to?


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Before you can confuse even more people, why don't you edit now that we know what you were referring to?


 
Warum das denn?! 
Ist zwar mehr Geplänkel als beitragsbezogene Antworten, aber einerseits macht's doch Spaß, sich mal durch einige solcher Antworten zu wühlen und zweitens sind solche Beiträge immer gut fürs Üben - außerdem können gerade in solchen Beiträgen Denkanstöße zu neuen Threads auftauchen...
Also von mir aus kann das alles stehenbleiben.

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Warum das denn?!
> Ist zwar mehr Geplänkel als beitragsbezogene Antworten, aber einerseits macht's doch Spaß, sich mal durch einige solcher Antworten zu wühlen und zweitens sind solche Beiträge immer gut fürs Üben - außerdem können gerade in solchen Beiträgen Denkanstöße zu neuen Threads auftauchen...
> Also von mir aus kann das alles stehenbleiben.
> 
> Gruß
> -MrMagoo


 
Wie du willst (Ist dies ein Idiom?). Du wirst schon wissen, was du sagst. Ich meinte ja nicht, dass ich es unbedingt verändert haben, sondern nur vermeiden will, dass erneut solche Fragen wie Elias' auftauchen.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Before you can confuse even more people, why don't you edit now that we know what you were referring to?


In my opinion, editing something like that destroys the sense of the thread, Who. Then it makes the response of the next person impossible to understand.

I disagree with your idea here. 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Wie du willst (Ist dies ein Idiom?). Du wirst schon wissen, was du sagst. Ich meinte ja nicht, dass ich es unbedingt verändert haben, sondern nur vermeinden will, dass erneut solche Fragen wie Elias' auftauchen.


Again, if something gets changed AFTER a question has been asked, then the person who asks the question has to edit HIS response or delete his post. It gets insane.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Wie du willst (Ist dies ein Idiom?). Du wirst schon wissen, was du sagst. Ich meinte ja nicht, dass ich es unbedingt verändert haben, sondern nur vermeinden will, dass erneut solche Fragen wie Elias' auftauchen.


 
Ich bin auch damit einverstanden, den Beitrag zu verändern.  Es ging einfach um einen Tippfehler, also ich sehe nichts Nützliches davon, dass es stehenbleibt, sonder nur was Verwirrendes.


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> Again, if something gets changed AFTER a question has been asked, then the person who asks the question has to edit HIS response or delete his post. It gets insane.


 
Ok, you make a valid point. Nevertheless, people usually "get it" after scrolling up and down and comparing posts a few times. 

At any rate, I still maintain that I don't see any pedagogic utility in retaining the erroneous post.


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:
			
		

> Ich bin auch damit einverstanden, den Beitrag zu  verändern ändern. Es ging einfach um einen Tippfehler, also ich sehe nichts Nützliches davon, dass es stehenbleibt, sonder nur was Verwirrendes.


Es war meine Absicht, den Beitrag so zu schreiben. Natürlich ging es um keinen Tippfehler, sondern um ein Missverständnis - ihr seid meinen Gedanken nicht gefolgt, was natürlich meine Schuld ist und nicht eure, aber deswegen muss der Text noch nicht editiert werden, weil man in späteren Beiträgen alles nachlesen kann.

Können wir jetzt diese nutzlose Diskussion beenden? 

Jana


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Es war meine Absicht, den Beitrag so zu schreiben. Natürlich ging es um keinen Tippfehler, sondern um ein Missverständnis - ihr seid meinen Gedanken nicht gefolgt, was natürlich meine Schuld ist und nicht eure, aber deswegen muss der Text noch nicht editiert werden, weil man in späteren Beiträgen alles nachlesen kann.
> 
> Können wir jetzt diese nutzlose Diskussion beenden?
> 
> Jana


 
Dann verstehe ich ganz bestimmt nicht, was deine Absicht gewesen ist.

Wieso hast du mich korrigiert?  Daniel hat doch auch "verändern" im Beitrag #15 gesagt.


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:
			
		

> Dann verstehe ich ganz bestimmt nicht, was deine Absicht gewesen ist.


Wer an dieser Schlacht noch immer interessiert ist, der wird sie mit mir privat austragen müssen. 


> Wieso hast du mich korrigiert?  Daniel hat doch auch "verändern" im Beitrag #15 gesagt.


Weil mir verändern nicht gefällt... Dazu möge sich Daniel bitte äußern.

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Können wir jetzt diese nutzlose Diskussion beenden?


 
Wenn du die Korrektur von "verändern" begründest. Ich weiß, du hast den richtigen Hintergedanken dabei (ich weiß ja auch, warum du dies gemacht hast), aber ich hätte es dennoch gerne begründet. Vielleicht erklärst du es einem Lernenden wie Elias bitte so, dass es auch ein Lernender versteht, da du ja selber eine Lernende bist


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Wenn du die Korrektur von "verändern" begründest. Ich weiß, du hast den richtigen Hintergedanken dabei (ich weiß ja auch, warum du dies gemacht hast), aber ich hätte es dennoch gerne begründet. Vielleicht erklärst du es einem Lernenden wie Elias bitte so, dass es auch ein Lernender versteht, da du ja selber eine Lernende bist


Ein neuer Faden dafür.

Jana


----------

